# Stasera che fate?



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2008)

Io sto viaggiando in treno da Udine a Milano. Siamo quasi a Verona. La Tachi accanto a me che che traffica con Picture Manager. 
Di fronte una che dorme della grossa.
Si prevede cena verso mezzanotte se va bene. Il Calafuria è aperto fino alle 3. Non è che si mangi benissimo però gli gnochi al gorgonzola li fanno bene. E io tengo una fame che la metà basta. Prima mi sono divorato un'intera confezione di Togo ripieni.
E voi stasera che fate?

Buscopann


----------



## Old Confù (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sto viaggiando in treno da Udine a Milano. Siamo quasi a Verona. La Tachi accanto a me che che traffica con Picture Manager.
> Di fronte una che dorme della grossa.
> Si prevede cena verso mezzanotte se va bene. Il Calafuria è aperto fino alle 3. Non è che si mangi benissimo però gli gnochi al gorgonzola li fanno bene. E io tengo una fame che la metà basta. Prima mi sono divorato un'intera confezione di Togo ripieni.
> E voi stasera che fate?
> ...



Pazzooooooo....hai scritto *TOGO RIPIENI *è tutta l'intera giornata che faccio la promoter del caffè al supermercato, mortificatata in un tailleur di merda(che ho stroncato ancora di più
 col tacco basso), in corsia "biscotti" ed ho una voglia di cioccolato che mi logora!!!!e tu dici togo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .

Ora sono a casa, stanca morta e con le gambe gonfie...quindi penso nn uscirò...

un'ultima cosa: Ma che cacchio è il Calafuria?!? scusa l'ignoranza!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sto viaggiando in treno da Udine a Milano. Siamo quasi a Verona. La Tachi accanto a me che che traffica con Picture Manager.
> Di fronte una che dorme della grossa.
> Si prevede cena verso mezzanotte se va bene. Il Calafuria è aperto fino alle 3. Non è che si mangi benissimo però gli gnochi al gorgonzola li fanno bene. E io tengo una fame che la metà basta. Prima mi sono divorato un'intera confezione di Togo ripieni.
> E voi stasera che fate?
> ...


Apperò, sei dalle mie parti..

Io son qui in convalescenza, fra poco vado a stendermi.. intanto leggo qui e là.. non che la cosa mi alzi il morale..


----------



## Old Confù (24 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Apperò, sei dalle mie parti..
> 
> Io son qui in convalescenza, fra poco vado a stendermi.. intanto leggo qui e là.. non che la cosa mi alzi il morale..


Vulvietta, stai male...che hai?!?


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Vulvietta, stai male...che hai?!?


nulla.. son reduce da un'operazioncina e ci vuol riposo..


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sto viaggiando in treno da Udine a Milano. Siamo quasi a Verona. La Tachi accanto a me che che traffica con Picture Manager.
> Di fronte una che dorme della grossa.
> Si prevede cena verso mezzanotte se va bene. Il Calafuria è aperto fino alle 3. Non è che si mangi benissimo però gli gnochi al gorgonzola li fanno bene. E io tengo una fame che la metà basta. Prima mi sono divorato un'intera confezione di Togo ripieni.
> E voi stasera che fate?
> ...


Intanto dai una striffelatina alla tachi da parte mia!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Sparapanzato in divano senza donne nei dintorni per ancora una mezz'oretta ...quindi da dio per ora!


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Pazzooooooo....hai scritto *TOGO RIPIENI *è tutta l'intera giornata che faccio la promoter del caffè al supermercato, mortificatata in un tailleur di merda(che ho stroncato ancora di più
> col tacco basso), in corsia "biscotti" ed ho una voglia di cioccolato che mi logora!!!!e tu dici togo
> 
> 
> ...


E' un ristorante-pizzeria di Milano...uno dei pochi posti a Milano dove puoi mangiare anche a notte fonda..A dispetto di quello che dicono i milanesi (tranne me) che a Milano trovi tutto..Trovi tutto du paia di balle  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Pazzooooooo....hai scritto *TOGO RIPIENI *è tutta l'intera giornata che faccio la promoter del caffè al supermercato, mortificatata in un tailleur di merda(che ho stroncato ancora di più
> col tacco basso), in corsia "biscotti" ed ho una voglia di cioccolato che mi logora!!!!e tu dici togo
> 
> 
> ...


Famoso ristorante di Milano.


Leggo in internet le notizie e ho letto Cossiga (v. in disquisizioni culturali)


----------



## Old Confù (24 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> nulla.. son reduce da un'operazioncina e ci vuol riposo..


nn sapevo, mi spiace....riprenditi presto!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> nulla.. son reduce da un'operazioncina e ci vuol riposo..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> nn sapevo, mi spiace....riprenditi presto!!!





Fedifrago ha detto:


>


 Mi unisco: bacio!


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Apperò, sei dalle mie parti..
> 
> Io son qui in convalescenza, fra poco vado a stendermi.. intanto leggo qui e là.. non che la cosa mi alzi il morale..


Come non ti alza il morale? C'è chi il Buscopann lo prende per la depressione e dice che funziona!

Buscopann


----------



## Old Confù (24 Ottobre 2008)

Io a Milano nn ci sono mai stata!!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Intanto dai una striffelatina alla tachi da parte mia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se mi dice che cos'è la STRIFFELATINA gliela dò volentieri!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Io a Milano nn ci sono mai stata!!!


Beh..Hai risparmiato un pò di soldi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se mi dice che cos'è la STRIFFELATINA gliela dò volentieri!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quella!


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> nn sapevo, mi spiace....riprenditi presto!!!





Fedifrago ha detto:


>





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi unisco: bacio!


 
grazie.. baci sparsi anche a voi..


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Come non ti alza il morale? C'è chi il Buscopann lo prende per la depressione e dice che funziona!
> 
> Buscopann


sai invece che a me il buscopann non mi fa nulla? Davvero sai, non so, avrò una bassa soglia del dolore ma mi devono dare delle dosi da cavallo di antidolorifico puro..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  meglio sarebbe una botta in testa e via..


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

sono senza moglie, solo a casa a scrivere cazzate qui!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> nulla.. son reduce da un'operazioncina e ci vuol riposo..


tesora, com'è andata??
tutto bene??


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> sai invece che a me il buscopann non mi fa nulla? Davvero sai, non so, avrò una bassa soglia del dolore ma mi devono dare delle dosi da cavallo di antidolorifico puro..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si..ma la botta in testa fa male perbacco!

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

ma il calafuria di milano??


----------



## Old dolcecassandra (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sto viaggiando in treno da Udine a Milano. Siamo quasi a Verona. La Tachi accanto a me che che traffica con Picture Manager.
> Di fronte una che dorme della grossa.
> Si prevede cena verso mezzanotte se va bene. Il Calafuria è aperto fino alle 3. Non è che si mangi benissimo però gli gnochi al gorgonzola li fanno bene. E io tengo una fame che la metà basta. Prima mi sono divorato un'intera confezione di Togo ripieni.
> E voi stasera che fate?
> ...


Nulla di particolare ...
in casa.
Come sempre, d'altronde


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> sono senza moglie, solo a casa a scrivere cazzate qui!


Uomini tutti senza donne stasera..Lunedì non è che scriveranno su questo Forum?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sto viaggiando in treno da Udine a Milano. Siamo quasi a Verona. La Tachi accanto a me che che traffica con Picture Manager.
> Di fronte una che dorme della grossa.
> Si prevede cena verso mezzanotte se va bene. Il Calafuria è aperto fino alle 3. Non è che si mangi benissimo però gli gnochi al gorgonzola li fanno bene. E io tengo una fame che la metà basta. Prima mi sono divorato un'intera confezione di Togo ripieni.
> E voi stasera che fate?
> ...



io ho deciso che stasera mi godo la vita. sono giovane, mi sono detta, si vive una volta sola; paola buttati!

quindi tra 10 minuti vado a dormire


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> sono senza moglie, solo a casa a scrivere cazzate qui!



e che sta facendo?

ti mette i corni?


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma il calafuria di milano??


eccerto. Non credo che ci siano altri posti con un nome così cazzuto in Italia  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tesora, com'è andata??
> tutto bene??


todo bien, pero que dolor de panza..


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ho deciso che stasera mi godo la vita. sono giovane, mi sono detta, si vive una volta sola; paola buttati!
> 
> quindi tra 10 minuti vado a dormire


Beh..in effetti..si vive una volta sola anche per afre dei bei sogni..comunque il superenalotto l'hanno già vinto..ti rimangono solo i numeri del Lotto da sognare

Buscopann


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> eccerto. Non credo che ci siano altri posti con un nome così cazzuto in Italia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a milano c'è anche la peggior pizzeria che abbia mai visto in vita mia!

da jasmine! Davvero, il peggio che esista


----------



## Old dolcecassandra (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ho deciso che stasera mi godo la vita. sono giovane, mi sono detta, si vive una volta sola; paola buttati!
> 
> quindi tra 10 minuti vado a dormire


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ho deciso che stasera mi godo la vita. sono giovane, mi sono detta, si vive una volta sola; paola buttati!
> 
> quindi tra 10 minuti vado a dormire





















tranquilla, anch'io son fuori dal tunnel del divertimento..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..in effetti*..si vive una volta sola anche per afre dei bei sogni..*comunque il superenalotto l'hanno già vinto..ti rimangono solo i numeri del Lotto da sognare
> 
> Buscopann


bhè domani si corre per i 20 milioni. non mi farebbero schifo 






vero e poi ho veramente un sonno boia


----------



## Old Confù (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ho deciso che stasera mi godo la vita. sono giovane, mi sono detta, si vive una volta sola; paola buttati!
> 
> quindi tra 10 minuti vado a dormire


















  t'ho mai detto che ti amo?!?


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè domani si corre per 20 milioni. non mi farebbero schifo



io li schifo troppo assai!

se non sono minimo 60 non gioco! ***** me ne faccio di 20 milioni quando un fottutissimo ne ha vinti 100 due giorni prima!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> tranquilla, anch'io son fuori dal tunnel del divertimento..
















mi sento molto una pensionata oggi. mi cadeva la testa in ufficio come cade a mio nonno quando fa finta di guardare il tg della sera


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2008)

dolcecassandra ha detto:


> Nulla di particolare ...
> in casa.
> Come sempre, d'altronde


Vieni al Calafuria a mangiarti una pizza..Portati un bel digestivo però. son talmente bruciate e croccanti che assomigliano a delle pizzette Catarì giganti

Buscopann


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io li schifo troppo assai!
> 
> se non sono minimo 60 non gioco! ***** me ne faccio di 20 milioni quando un fottutissimo ne ha vinti 100 due giorni prima!



punto primo: che ne sai che era uno il fottutissimo?
punto secondo: se li vinci, dato che li schifi, me li dai?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e che sta facendo?
> 
> ti mette i corni?


boh, può essere... :carneval 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ar condicio...


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> punto primo: che ne sai che era uno il fottutissimo?
> punto secondo: se li vinci, dato che li schifi, me li dai?


punto primo: non li ho vinti io, quindi è un fottutissimo che li ha soffiati a me!
Punto secondo: non gioco fino ai 60 milioni!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> t'ho mai detto che ti amo?!?


sì ma dimmelo ancora gemellina


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> t'ho mai detto che ti amo?!?


posso amarla anche io?


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> boh, può essere... :carneval
> 
> 
> 
> ...






















cornuccio!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> punto primo: non li ho vinti io, quindi è un fottutissimo che li ha soffiati a me!
> Punto secondo: non gioco fino ai 60 milioni!




non mi sono spiegata. intendevo che magari hanno giocato più persone assieme. se avessi vinto io sarebbero toccati giusto 20 milioncini a testa e una collettiva lettera di dimissioni.


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> a milano c'è anche la peggior pizzeria che abbia mai visto in vita mia!
> 
> da jasmine! Davvero, il peggio che esista


Dopo i Togo ripieni potrei digerire di tutto stasera. Dove si trova questo fior fiore di pizzeria?

Buscopann


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> posso amarla anche io?
















   fai la fila per favore


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi sento molto una pensionata oggi. mi cadeva la testa in ufficio come cade a mio nonno quando fa finta di guardare il tg della sera













finora mio padre li batte tutti: ad una cena noiosissima si è addormentato a tavola con il cucchiaio in mano a mezz'aria..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   lì per lì, per giustificarlo, abbiamo detto che soffriva di narcolessia..


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fai la fila per favore


si, mi metto in fila... dietro...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> finora mio padre li batte tutti: ad una cena noiosissima si è addormentato a tavola con il cucchiaio in mano a mezz'aria..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























mia madre si addormenta mentre parla. la cosa tragica è che non ha orario. può rimanere sveglia come un grillo fino alle 3 o iniziare a buttar giù la testa alle 5 di pomeriggio. e svegliarla, non è facile


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dopo i Togo ripieni potrei digerire di tutto stasera. Dove si trova questo fior fiore di pizzeria?
> 
> Buscopann



non sono di milano, non ricordo la via, ci sono finito per sbaglio con la squadra. Eravamo in ritardo, dovevamo mangiare prima di giocare, so solo che non ho mangiato perchè tagliata una fettina di quella oscenità mi è venuto il voltastomaco. Pomodoro acido, mozzarella muffita, chiazze verdi sulla pizza di marcio. Sono uscito lasciandola sul bancone esortandoli a mangiarsela loro. Hanno anche preteso che la pagassi. Fu scena da panico per quello. Se fossi di milano, chiamerei i carabinieri e farei di tutto per fargli chiudere il locale.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> si, mi metto in fila... dietro...



sottomaiooooor.

comunque ok, tanto l'ultima della fila non sono io


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegata. intendevo che magari hanno giocato più persone assieme. se avessi vinto io sarebbero toccati giusto 20 milioncini a testa e una collettiva lettera di dimissioni.


lettera di dimissioni? 

nessuna lettera, semplicemente non andrei più e quando mi chiamano per chiedermi dove sono risponderei di andarsene a ******izzarsi!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non sono di milano, non ricordo la via, ci sono finito per sbaglio con la squadra. Eravamo in ritardo, dovevamo mangiare prima di giocare, so solo che non ho mangiato perchè tagliata una fettina di quella oscenità mi è venuto il voltastomaco. Pomodoro acido, mozzarella muffita, chiazze verdi sulla pizza di marcio. Sono uscito lasciandola sul bancone esortandoli a mangiarsela loro. Hanno anche preteso che la pagassi. Fu scena da panico per quello. Se fossi di milano, chiamerei i carabinieri e farei di tutto per fargli chiudere il locale.


potevi chiamarli anche se non sei di milano eh


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

buona serata a tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiii (accento siciliano)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> lettera di dimissioni?
> 
> nessuna lettera, semplicemente non andrei più e quando mi chiamano per chiedermi dove sono risponderei di andarsene a ******izzarsi!



quando ti chiamano? perché tieni il telefono acceso?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




io dovrei andare per forza per incontrare le colleghe e andare a incassare la vincita. la lettera di dimissioni, zeppa di pensieri carini (...) la darei.


----------



## Old giulia (24 Ottobre 2008)

Anche io questa sera qui...
Mi sento sola e vorrei la nutella...
Accidenti a me e a mia figlia quando abbiamo deciso di nn comprarla... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 di solito succede sempre quando finisci il barattolo... hai il pancino pieno e dici vabbè da oggi basta ma dopo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> buona serata a tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiii (accento siciliano)



azz, sei stata in sicilia di recente?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Anche io questa sera qui...
> Mi sento sola e vorrei la *nutella...*
> Accidenti a me e a mia figlia quando abbiamo deciso di nn comprarla...
> 
> ...


Perché l'hai nominata?!!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Anche io questa sera qui...
> Mi sento sola e vorrei la nutella...
> Accidenti a me e a mia figlia quando abbiamo deciso di nn comprarla...
> 
> ...


E' parecchio che non mangio la nutella e non ne sento il bisogno..Azz..c'è da preoccuparsi?

Buscopann


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> buona serata a tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiii (accento siciliano)



amo, come stai? oggi ho voglia di tenerezze!


----------



## Old Confù (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì ma dimmelo ancora gemellina


TI AMO!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







cornofrancese ha detto:


> posso amarla anche io?


nn so...chiedi a lei!!!


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> potevi chiamarli anche se non sei di milano eh



ero in ritardo, dovevo giocare e i miei compagni, incazzati come me, mi hanno fatto desistere. Fossi stato di Milano sarebbe stato un impegno concreto!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> amo, come stai? oggi ho voglia di tenerezze!


eccomi amo!! tutta tua 

	
	
		
		
	


	








sto abbastanza bene, a parte il mal di schiena 

	
	
		
		
	


	








divento vec, maremma maiala


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eccomi amo!! tutta tua
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ti chiedo tenerezze e tu mi dici maremma maiala...non è che mi intenerisci tanto così!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> TI AMO!!!


ti amo anche io, sappilo


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non sono di milano, non ricordo la via, ci sono finito per sbaglio con la squadra. Eravamo in ritardo, dovevamo mangiare prima di giocare, so solo che non ho mangiato perchè tagliata una fettina di quella oscenità mi è venuto il voltastomaco. Pomodoro acido, mozzarella muffita, chiazze verdi sulla pizza di marcio. Sono uscito lasciandola sul bancone esortandoli a mangiarsela loro. Hanno anche preteso che la pagassi. Fu scena da panico per quello. Se fossi di milano, chiamerei i carabinieri e farei di tutto per fargli chiudere il locale.


Non apprezzi la pizza milanese..quella con lo smog

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> azz, sei stata in sicilia di recente?


ve lo ricordate in Nuovo cinema paradiso quello che entrava a film inziato e 
gridava

_buona serata a tutti_!!!


----------



## Old dolcecassandra (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vieni al Calafuria a mangiarti una pizza..Portati un bel digestivo però. son talmente bruciate e croccanti che assomigliano a delle pizzette Catarì giganti
> 
> Buscopann


Ok, accetto l'invito volentieri!! ;o))))  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Grazie!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Uhm ... dunque ... per lo stomaco porterò un Fernet ... e magari anche un Maalox ... non si sa mai ...


se invece mi venisse la colite post prandiale ....... beh ....... in tal caso ci sarai TU a venirmi in aiuto!!!
(col tuo nick...)
... Vero?? ;o)))))


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché l'hai nominata?!!!













io ne ho e non la mangio, qualcuno gradisce?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ve lo ricordate in Nuovo cinema paradiso quello che entrava a film inziato e
> gridava
> 
> _buona serata a tutti_!!!



azz no, sai che l'alzeimer...

mi ricordo solo costanzo che dice "buona camicia a tutti"


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non apprezzi la pizza milanese..quella con lo smog
> 
> Buscopann



c'è un ristorante in piazza della repubblica, gestione pugliese! Si mangia da dio, la pizza (credo, o almeno così sembra) secondo me la fanno con la pasta fatta a mano, poi hanno della pasta in casa con le polpettine magnifiche....ce n'è di posti dove si mangia bene. Ho mangiato in mezza italia e come Jasmine davvero nemmeno a tirar su merda dalla monnezza.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> c'è un ristorante in piazza della repubblica, gestione pugliese! Si mangia da dio, la pizza (credo, o almeno così sembra) secondo me la fanno con la pasta fatta a mano, poi hanno della pasta in casa con le polpettine magnifiche....ce n'è di posti dove si mangia bene. Ho mangiato in mezza italia e come Jasmine davvero nemmeno a tirar su merda dalla monnezza.


a parte che puoi salutare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma c'è solo pizza o da gino in c.so vercelli che fa una pizza da libidine


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2008)

dolcecassandra ha detto:


> Ok, accetto l'invito volentieri!! ;o))))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tra un Buscopann e una Tachipirina una cosa è sicura. Non ti ammali di certo  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Old Confù (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ve lo ricordate in Nuovo cinema paradiso quello che entrava a film inziato e
> gridava
> 
> _buona serata a tutti_!!!


chi è stato in sicilia senza dirmelo?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	







gemellina...il mio cuoricino non regge a cotanta sorpresa!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ti chiedo tenerezze e tu mi dici maremma maiala...non è che mi intenerisci tanto così!


amo , se è vero amore devi prendermi come sono


----------



## Old dolcecassandra (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tra un Buscopann e una Tachipirina una cosa è sicura. Non ti ammali di certo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tachipirina???

.... ma le pizze lì da voi sono così buone da fare venire la febbre???


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> c'è un ristorante in piazza della repubblica, gestione pugliese! Si mangia da dio, la pizza (credo, o almeno così sembra) secondo me la fanno con la pasta fatta a mano, poi hanno della pasta in casa con le polpettine magnifiche....ce n'è di posti dove si mangia bene. Ho mangiato in mezza italia e come Jasmine davvero nemmeno a tirar su merda dalla monnezza.


Al 91 la pizza la fanno bene. In Viale Marche. Tra l'altro è un  posto dove si mangia davvero bene e si spende il giusto (cosa rara per Milano)

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Al 91 la pizza la fanno bene. In Viale Marche. Tra l'altro è un  posto dove si mangia davvero bene e si spende il giusto (cosa rara per Milano)
> 
> Buscopann


in realtà a milano sapendo dove si spende poco e si mangia da Dio!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> c'è un ristorante in piazza della repubblica, gestione pugliese! Si mangia da dio, la pizza (credo, o almeno così sembra) secondo me la fanno con la pasta fatta a mano, poi hanno della pasta in casa con le polpettine magnifiche....ce n'è di posti dove si mangia bene. Ho mangiato in mezza italia e come Jasmine davvero nemmeno a tirar su merda dalla monnezza.


 In quel ristorante ho fatto uno dei miei due pranzi di nozze ...mal me ne incolse (il ristorante è buono è il matrimonio che è andato a male...:c_laugh


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> chi è stato in sicilia senza dirmelo?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io son stato in Sicilia questa estate. Mi son magnato pure il pane con la milza..L'ho digerito quindici giorni fa. Però era proprio buono.
Ad ogni modo non sono ancora riuscito a mangiarmi la vera granita siciliana con la brioche. A Palermo facevano le granite normali

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Al 91 la pizza la fanno bene. In Viale Marche. Tra l'altro è un posto dove si mangia davvero bene e si spende il giusto (cosa rara per Milano)
> 
> Buscopann


 Vera napoletana da La cuccuma.


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> amo , se è vero amore devi prendermi come sono



senza tenerezze non può essere vero amore!


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in realtà a milano *sapendo dove* si spende poco e si mangia da Dio!!


L'hai scritto..Sapendo dove..
Cosa rara mangiare bene e spendere poco a milano. Bisogna conoscere.
Dove sto adesso entri nel 90% dei posti e mangi da dio spendendo massimo 15 euro.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> senza tenerezze non può essere vero amore!








 avevo come il sospetto che non potesse durare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> senza tenerezze non può essere vero amore!



Mi si è cariato un dente.


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Al 91 la pizza la fanno bene. In Viale Marche. Tra l'altro è un  posto dove si mangia davvero bene e si spende il giusto (cosa rara per Milano)
> 
> Buscopann


ci sono posti dove spendere 20 euro mi fa incazzare come un turco e dove invece sono soddisfatto anche se ne ho spesi 200. Dipende da tantissime cose. Una cosa non sopporto ed è il servizio disinteressato o se siamo in 6 a tavola e mi porti 3 menu.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'hai scritto..Sapendo dove..
> Cosa rara mangiare bene e spendere poco a milano. Bisogna conoscere.
> Dove sto adesso entri nel 90% dei posti e mangi da dio spendendo massimo 15 euro.
> 
> Buscopann


il friuli non è la lombardia-
Come ti trovi con la gente?
io adoro i friulani ma dopo i lombardi mi piace chiunque


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2008)

dolcecassandra ha detto:


> Tachipirina???
> 
> .... ma le pizze lì da voi sono così buone da fare venire la febbre???


Non si sa mai...Magari prendi freddo  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il friuli non è la lombardia-
> Come ti trovi con la gente?
> io adoro i friulani ma dopo i lombardi mi piace chiunque


ci sono anche io.......


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ci sono anche io.......


amo, ma chi è quella faccia di casso che hai come avatar??
a me piaceva l'altro


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il friuli non è la lombardia-
> Come ti trovi con la gente?
> io adoro i friulani ma dopo i lombardi mi piace chiunque


Mi avevano detto che erano freddi e diffidenti...Secondo me sono solamente più veri.
Meglio uno che ti dimostra la sua diffidenza all'inizio piuttosto che farti il sorrisino ipocrita.
Una cosa è certa. Se vai fuori a mangiare o entri in un negozio hanno un rispetto per il cliente che a Milano è andato perso. A Milano spesso ti servono senza neanche guardarti in faccia

Buscopann


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> amo, ma chi è quella faccia di casso che hai come avatar??
> a me piaceva l'altro


l'altro è il più grande scrittore di legal book della terra. Fossi donna vorrei lui. Questo non è che mi dispiaccia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> amo, ma chi è quella faccia di casso che hai come avatar??
> a me piaceva l'altro


E' l'attore che fa il medico fascinoso (?), il "dott. Stranamore", della serie Grey's anatomy...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi avevano detto che erano freddi e diffidenti...Secondo me sono solamente più veri.
> Meglio uno che ti dimostra la sua diffidenza all'inizio piuttosto che farti il sorrisino ipocrita.
> Una cosa è certa. Se vai fuori a mangiare o entri in un negozio hanno un rispetto per il cliente che a Milano è andato perso. A Milano spesso ti servono senza neanche guardarti in faccia
> 
> Buscopann


non sono freddi.E'  gente coi controcoglioni e l'hanno dimostrato in tante occasioni.
A me piacciano un casino.
siete a udine città o fuori?


----------



## Old dolcecassandra (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non si sa mai...Magari prendi freddo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uuuuhhh ... l'ho capita solo ora .... ;o))







Gulp!!!


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' l'attore che fa il medico fascinoso (?), il "dott. Stranamore", della serie Grey's anatomy...



è un gran figaccione!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Questo thread sembra Ionesco..


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> l'altro è il più grande scrittore di legal book della terra. Fossi donna vorrei lui. Questo non è che mi dispiaccia.


deve piacere a me non a  te!!
grisham mi piaceva di più ma se metti depardieu te la do 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ps, questo fa cagare


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sono freddi.E' gente coi controcoglioni e l'hanno dimostrato in tante occasioni.
> A me piacciano un casino.
> siete a udine città o fuori?


 
Pasian di Prato..ma è come abitare a Sesto S.Giovanni e dire che sei fuori Milano

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo thread sembra Ionesco..


solo questo??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> è un gran figaccione!


Non è il mio tipo, ma ..così averne!


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> deve piacere a me non a  te!!
> grisham mi piaceva di più ma se metti depardieu te la do
> 
> 
> ...



ti piacciono i grassi?


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ci sono posti dove spendere 20 euro mi fa incazzare come un turco e *dove invece sono soddisfatto anche se ne ho spesi 200*. Dipende da tantissime cose. Una cosa non sopporto ed è il servizio disinteressato o se siamo in 6 a tavola e mi porti 3 menu.


A me, anche se sono soddisfatto, spendere 200 euro mi farebbe incazzare come una bestia  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Sono a Lambrate..è meglio che spenga tutto.

Buona serataaaaaaaaaaaaa

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ti piacciono i grassi?


seeee, no mi piacciono i massicci. Quelli che quando ti stringono senti la sostanza..sarai mica una seghina!!???


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me, anche se sono soddisfatto, spendere 200 euro mi farebbe incazzare come una bestia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ciao caro notte! e buona cena.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me, anche se sono soddisfatto, spendere 200 euro mi farebbe incazzare come una bestia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io sono andata 5 anni al liceo di lambrate..il linguistico manzoni


----------



## Old Confù (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io son stato in Sicilia questa estate. Mi son magnato pure il pane con la milza..L'ho digerito quindici giorni fa. Però era proprio buono.
> Ad ogni modo non sono ancora riuscito a mangiarmi la vera granita siciliana con la brioche. A Palermo facevano le granite normali
> 
> Buscopann


di te lo so e _u paninu ka meusa_ te l'avevo consigliato proprio io...ma forse nn ti ricordi..

Ma che vuol dire nn hai mangiato la vera granita siciliana, a Palermo la facevano normale, che intendi?!?


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> seeee, no mi piacciono i massicci. Quelli che quando ti stringono senti la sostanza..sarai mica una seghina!!???



non sono un fustacchio, diciamola tutta. Però ho fascino, con le parole ti costruisco un castello, e ci sono alcune cose che non ti aspetteresti di trovare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> deve piacere a me non a te!!
> grisham mi piaceva di più ma se metti depardieu te la do
> 
> 
> ...


 Depardieu è un uomo molto simpatico, ma disprezzare questo per lui ...mi sembra eccessivo...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non sono un fustacchio, diciamola tutta. Però ho fascino, con le parole ti costruisco un castello, e ci sono alcune cose che non ti aspetteresti di trovare.





















amo, ma che ci fai qui il venerdì sera??


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ci sono alcune cose che non ti aspetteresti di trovare.


queste cose, di solito, si dicono anche dei trans molto femminili...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Depardieu è un uomo molto simpatico, ma disprezzare questo per lui ...mi sembra eccessivo...


persa è più forte di me...a me tutti sti belli sembrano identici fra loro...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me, anche se sono soddisfatto, spendere 200 euro mi farebbe incazzare come una bestia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Urla ...che ti sento...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo thread sembra *Ionesco*..


Io.... che?!??!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> queste cose, di solito, si dicono anche dei trans molto femminili...


ciao cornetto!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao cornetto!!


uellà, t'è passato il dentino? ieri il dentista me ne ha distrutti due...


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io son stato in Sicilia questa estate. Mi son magnato pure il pane con la milza..L'ho digerito quindici giorni fa. Però era proprio buono.
> Ad ogni modo non sono ancora riuscito a mangiarmi la vera granita siciliana con la brioche. A Palermo facevano le granite normali
> 
> Buscopann


Dovevi andare a Noto, bar italia se ricordo bene, nella strada che va al duomo...una autentica libidine! Specie quelle al gelso nero...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> uellà, t'è passato il dentino? ieri il dentista me ne ha distrutti due...


appuntamento il 10.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non ci penso e non mi fa tanto male


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> amo, ma che ci fai qui il venerdì sera??


sono soletto a casa! la ragazza parte domani mattina, la mia collega fa il fine settimana con il marito....sono stanco. il week end mi riposo e sto con te amo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> persa è più forte di me...a me tutti sti belli sembrano identici fra loro...


 Quando ho conosciuto mio marito 1,75 pesava 53kg...ora è 68 (sta malissimo: ha la pancia...ma non ci hanno fatto caso...).
Non è che mi piacciano così magri...a dirla tutto mio marito non è il mio tipo e poi soprattutto ora un po' di proporzione con me ci vuole ...ma Gerard mi fa sembrare anoressica...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sono soletto a casa! la ragazza parte domani mattina, la mia collega fa il fine settimana con il marito....sono stanco. il week end mi riposo e sto con te amo!


in soldoni...sono il ruotino


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> amo, ma chi è quella faccia di casso che hai come avatar??
> a me piaceva l'altro



SACRILEEEEEEEGIO! Ma è patrick dempsey, uno degli uomini più belli del creato!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> Io.... che?!??!


Ionesco..il teatro dell'assurdo "La cantatrice calva"...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eugène_Ionesco


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

*statistiche*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando ho conosciuto mio marito 1,75 pesava 53kg...ora è 68 (sta malissimo: ha la pancia...ma non ci hanno fatto caso...).
> Non è che mi piacciano così magri...a dirla tutto mio marito non è il mio tipo e poi soprattutto ora un po' di proporzione con me ci vuole ...ma Gerard mi fa sembrare anoressica...


complimenti persa, questo è stato il tuo 21000esimo messaggio... 

asu è a quasi 18000 e 4/5 sono cazzate...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> SACRILEEEEEEEGIO! Ma è patrick dempsey, uno degli uomini più belli del creato!


 Meno male che mi conforti...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando ho conosciuto mio marito 1,75 pesava 53kg...ora è 68 (sta malissimo: ha la pancia...ma non ci hanno fatto caso...).
> Non è che mi piacciano così magri...a dirla tutto mio marito non è il mio tipo e poi soprattutto ora un po' di proporzione con me ci vuole ...ma Gerard mi fa sembrare anoressica...


53 kg su 1,75 è anoressia!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




il mio primo marito che accusavo di esser troppo magro era alto 1,80 e pesava 69..
comunque io ho una passione per l'uomo robusto. Non grasso ma massiccio.
Ettore pesava 100 kg ma erano perfettamente distribuiti


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in soldoni...sono il ruotino


LdS, se sei solo leggi qua, può esserti di aiuto...
http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=415184


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> complimenti persa, questo è stato il tuo 21000esimo messaggio...
> 
> asu è a quasi 18000 e 4/5 sono cazzate...


 Io ho due anni di anzianità!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> complimenti persa, questo è stato il tuo 21000esimo messaggio...
> 
> *asu è a quasi 18000 e 4/5 sono cazzate..*.
















 grazie, grazie altrettanto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> 53 kg su 1,75 è anoressia!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mio figlio è 1,81 (credo, forse di più) e pesa 64 vestito... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' la struttura...
Comunque tuo marito era giusto/magro.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie, grazie altrettanto


no, i miei fossere 4/5 di cazzate sarebbe buono... io sarò al 99%...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









però vi amo tutti, certe volte nn riesco a staccarmi da voi!!!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho due anni di anzianità!


allora nn oso pensare asu in due anni cosa puà fare...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mio figlio è 1,81 (credo, forse di più) e pesa 64 vestito...


sì ma tuo marito era anoressico!! (oltre che *******.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :c_laugh


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> allora nn oso pensare asu in due anni cosa puà fare...


ma la pianti??


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> queste cose, di solito, si dicono anche dei trans molto femminili...



io ti odio!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie, grazie altrettanto




















   *****na, m'hai fatto uscire il fumo dalle orecchie


----------



## Old giulia (24 Ottobre 2008)

Vado a mangiarmi un pezzetto di viennetta... nn sò se rientrerò...
Sono depressa questa sera!!!
E pensare che è venerdì...

Buona notte micioni/e


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma la pianti??


scherzavo, nn voglio offenderti, come un avvoltoio aspetto il momento in cui LdS nn ti vorrà più e tornerò all'attacco io...


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

amo, non sei il ruotino! sei la prima scelta virtuale!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *****na, m'hai fatto uscire il fumo dalle orecchie


sto burino!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Vado a mangiarmi un pezzetto di viennetta... nn sò se rientrerò...
> Sono depressa questa sera!!!
> E pensare che è venerdì...
> 
> Buona notte micioni/e


buona viennetta e buonanotte!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> scherzavo, nn voglio offenderti, come un avvoltoio aspetto il momento in cui LdS nn ti vorrà più e tornerò all'attacco io...

















ma lds va a roma... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma che zoccoletta sarò mai??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì ma tuo marito era anoressico!! (oltre che *******..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No aveva problemi digestivi...che venivano anche da problemi para-depressivi ...io l'ho curato ...sto *******!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sto burino!!


ma mica ti merita infatti


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma lds va a roma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



già! la morosa ha già preannunciato tuoni e fulmini! L'amante mi ha detto che sicurmante mi farò tutti ed è gelosa...

ci manca solo corno a rompere i cosidetti!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No aveva problemi digestivi...che venivano anche da problemi para-depressivi ...io l'ho curato ...sto *******!


ora che non ci sei tu già me lo immagino scoppiare come un pallone areostatico 

	
	
		
		
	


	









il ruttoso per eccellenza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Vado a mangiarmi un pezzetto di viennetta... nn sò se rientrerò...
> Sono depressa questa sera!!!
> E pensare che è venerdì...
> 
> Buona notte micioni/e


La viennetta non mi pace molto ...però ho nel frigo il magnum e la vaschetta triplo cioccolato...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma lds va a roma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che c'entra lds che va a roma? vai a roma anche tu? io sono a metà strada...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> già! la morosa ha già preannunciato tuoni e fulmini! L'amante mi ha detto che sicurmante mi farò tutti ed è gelosa...
> 
> ci manca solo corno a rompere i cosidetti!


amo non ha speranza!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















cornino ci sentiamo dopo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora che non ci sei tu già me lo immagino scoppiare come un pallone areostatico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo conosci???????????? n


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora che non ci sei tu già me lo immagino scoppiare come un pallone areostatico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma magari no sai. non ha più la passera sicura a casa, allora deve mettersi sotto per trovarne ancora....e quindi ci terrà a se stesso.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> già! la morosa ha già preannunciato tuoni e fulmini! L'amante mi ha detto che sicurmante mi farò tutti ed è gelosa...
> 
> ci manca solo corno a rompere i cosidetti!


no, stai tranqui, io nn ti faccio storie, nn sono geloso!


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

asu.......ma te sei di roma? mi trasferisco a casa tua allora?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> amo non ha speranza!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sai che potresti essere etichettata come la moglie di giovanni in così è la vita?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non ha più la passera sicura a casa,


che dotta citazione...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sai che potresti essere etichettata come la moglie di giovanni in così è la vita?


giovanni??? non ricordo ..quella della testata??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma magari no sai. *non ha più la passera sicura a casa*, allora deve mettersi sotto per trovarne ancora....e quindi ci terrà a se stesso.


presto, qualcuno lo frusti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giovanni??? non ricordo ..quella della testata??
















   no, quella è la moglie di aldo in nonricordoiltitolodelfilm. la moglie di giovanni è quella che si fa il collega poliziotto di giacomo, mentre giovanni è fuori per lavoro. lui lo scopre dopo l'incidente e ne discutono tutti e tre, dopo che ognuno torna a casa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giovanni??? non ricordo ..quella della testata??


 No quello è Chiedimi se sono felice.
Angelo dice quello dove lui è morto e trova la moglie a letto con un altro appena finito il funerale e un po' riluttante deve concordare con Giacomo che la moglie è un bel puttanone


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sai che potresti essere etichettata come la moglie di giovanni in così è la vita?


miiii, allora, io sono aldo (il rincoglionito scemotto) e lds è giovanni (il rompiballe)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> che dotta citazione...


diglielo, cornino


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma magari no sai. non ha più la passera sicura a casa, allora deve mettersi sotto per trovarne ancora....e quindi ci terrà a se stesso.


 Ma i morti non stanno a dieta...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No quello è Chiedimi se sono felice.
> Angelo dice quello dove lui è morto e trova la moglie a letto con un altro appena finito il funerale e un po' riluttante deve concordare con Giacomo che la moglie è un bel puttanone




























   non volevo essere così diretta


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> presto, qualcuno lo frusti.


era una provocazione per far incazzare persa, ma non ci sono riuscito!


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma i morti non stanno a dieta...


era solo una battutina idiota per provocarti. ma tu sei troppo intelligente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> miiii, allora, io sono aldo (il rincoglionito scemotto) e lds è giovanni (il rompiballe)


sì lsd è giovanni, il rompiballe pignolo e cornuto, ma tu sei il poliziotto. 




miiii ci stiamo cacando sotto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> era una provocazione per far incazzare persa, ma non ci sono riuscito!


 Non mi in***** mai (o quasi), ho fatto un "training" per professione, al massimo mi indigno...


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì lsd è giovanni, il rompiballe pignolo e cornuto, ma tu sei il poliziotto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ma non sono rompiballe! al massimo li frantumo un pochino....ma tutto qua.


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi in***** mai (o quasi), ho fatto un "training" per professione, al massimo mi indigno...


ottimo, altrimenti credo che ad alcuni bambini ti verrebbe da lanciarli dalla finestra.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma non sono rompiballe! al massimo li frantumo un pochino....ma tutto qua.


ma mi ami amo??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ottimo, altrimenti credo che ad alcuni bambini ti verrebbe da lanciarli dalla finestra.


 Però faccio minacce verbali che li fanno ridere a crepapelle....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì lsd è giovanni, il rompiballe pignolo e cornuto, ma tu sei il poliziotto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma non dovevi andare a letto quasi un'ora fa...?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









cmq mi sento più aldo, davvero.


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo thread sembra Ionesco..


SI! E' un delirio  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   figurati chi lo leggera' domani


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ma non dovevi andare a letto quasi un'ora fa...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aldo è caruccio assai


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> aldo è caruccio assai


certo che mi cornifichi ancor prima di metterci insieme.


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però faccio minacce verbali che li fanno ridere a crepapelle....


io vorrei scudisciarli quando mi irritano.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> certo che mi cornifichi ancor prima di metterci insieme.


amo...a dirla tutta non è che anche tu non parta avvantaggiato


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io vorrei scudisciarli quando mi irritano.


via, un pedagogo nato!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ma non dovevi andare a letto quasi un'ora fa...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non fidarti mai dei miei tempi. 10 minuti diventano spesso (per non dire sempre) due ore.

però tra poco vado veramente, ho anche già messo il pigiamone antistupro.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> però tra poco vado veramente, ho anche già messo il pigiamone antistupro.


quindi...2 gocce di chanel e basta??


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> aldo è caruccio assai


asu, hai visto la mia nuova firma...?


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> SACRILEEEEEEEGIO! Ma è patrick dempsey, uno degli uomini più belli del creato!


in effetti c'ha una bella faccia da schiaffi


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non fidarti mai dei miei tempi. 10 minuti diventano spesso (per non dire sempre) due ore.
> 
> però tra poco vado veramente, ho anche già messo il *pigiamone antistupro.*


con gli animaletti sulla maglia?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> in effetti c'ha una bella faccia da schiaffi


cazzarola!! se lds è così ci faccio la firmetta!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> con gli animaletti sulla maglia?


un amico di mia figlia dice che il pigiamone lo trova sexy...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> asu, hai visto la mia nuova firma...?
















  ragazzi....mi sento la reginetta del ballo!!


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzarola!! se lds è così ci faccio la firmetta!!



fino a poco fa dicevi di tirare via sta zozzeria.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzarola!! se lds è così ci faccio la firmetta!!


 Lunedì guarda Grey's anatomy


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> fino a poco fa dicevi di tirare via sta zozzeria.


amo la foto è piccola!! ( e la gente mormora!!)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi...2 gocce di chanel e basta??


ho detto antistupro... pigiamone di pile rosa


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lunedì guarda Grey's anatomy
















  mi garban più grandi ma il ragazzo non è male


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> con gli animaletti sulla maglia?


sì, un gufo con la cuffietta di lana in testa


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> amo, non sei il ruotino! sei la prima scelta virtuale!


ma se fino a poco fa sbavavi dietro Anna-A  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   che mascalzone che sei


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho detto antistupro... pigiamone di pile rosa


pile?? casso! io c'ho 23 gradi in camera 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















a febbraio ti metti l'orso direttamente a letto??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> in effetti c'ha una bella faccia da schiaffi


sìsì, di schiaffi gliene darei parcchi


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma se fino a poco fa sbavavi dietro Anna-A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


diglielo!!


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma se fino a poco fa sbavavi dietro Anna-A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anna rimane nel mio cuore! ma con lei è una cosa seria!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pile?? casso! io c'ho 23 gradi in camera
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























   senti va a cagher, io non fumo più quando ci sei tu collegata. mi raschia la gola per colpa tua  

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque qui fa un freddo disarmante e i riscaldamenti non vanno


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma se fino a poco fa sbavavi dietro Anna-A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LdS, sei uno zoccolo!!!!

cmq con anna c'ha rimbalzato, allora ha cambiato obiettivo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> senti va a cagher, io non fumo più quando ci sei tu collegata. mi raschia la gola per colpa tua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Abiti nel mio palazzo?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> un amico di mia figlia dice che il pigiamone lo trova sexy...


guarda, da sempre dico che una donna bella e sexy la si riconosce quando è in pigiama o con una tuta, appena sveglia la mattina... lì si vede la vera bellezza...


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> LdS, sei uno zoccolo!!!!
> 
> cmq con anna c'ha rimbalzato, allora ha cambiato obiettivo...



fottinnnnnnnnnnnnnn""""""""""!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> guarda, da sempre dico che una donna bella e sexy la si riconosce quando è in pigiama o con una tuta, appena sveglia la mattina... lì si vede la vera bellezza...


 Infatti io la mattina non mi guardo allo specchio...


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> LdS, sei uno *zoccolo!!!!*
> 
> cmq con anna c'ha rimbalzato, allora ha cambiato obiettivo...


che bello al maschile  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   e' na bonta'


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti io la mattina non mi guardo allo specchio...


non penso corno si riferisse alle attempatelle...............


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non penso corno si riferisse alle attempatelle...............


sei tremendo, davvero!


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> sei tremendo, davvero!


un vero zoccolo!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> un vero zoccolo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non penso corno si riferisse alle *attempatelle*...............


 ..è un complimento?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..è un complimento?


marò che branco di cafoni qui dentro


----------



## LDS (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..è un complimento?


ne hai ricevuti pochi allora.............


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> marò che branco di cafoni qui dentro


parla per lui, che c'entro io?!?!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> parla per lui, che c'entro io?!?!!!!!


amo.........


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> amo.........


ecco, questo è un punto a mio favore, segna.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ecco, questo è un punto a mio favore, segna.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> marò che branco di cafoni qui dentro


braccia strappate violentemente all'agricoltura..


----------



## tatitati (25 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sto viaggiando in treno da Udine a Milano. Siamo quasi a Verona. La Tachi accanto a me che che traffica con Picture Manager.
> Di fronte una che dorme della grossa.
> Si prevede cena verso mezzanotte se va bene. Il Calafuria è aperto fino alle 3. Non è che si mangi benissimo però gli gnochi al gorgonzola li fanno bene. E io tengo una fame che la metà basta. Prima mi sono divorato un'intera confezione di Togo ripieni.
> E voi stasera che fate?
> ...


 
MOLTO MALE BUSCO... AD HALLOWEEN CHE FATE VOI?
MAI CHE PASSATE DI QUI.. ANIMALI...


----------

